# BBQ slogans



## johnnyrockford (Jan 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever heard any good/funny bbq slogans they would care to share?  Here's a few I've heard.

Pitmasters do it with smoke.

Pitmasters go all night long.

Real men cook with wood.

Gas grills are a pitmasters microwave.

I may put the 2nd one on a t-shirt!  Anyone else got some good ones?


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 10, 2013)

Have not heard of any, but am going to watch to see the good ones........

I like #2 as well....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2013)

I go Low and Slow til my Meats SMOKIN'!...JJ


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 11, 2013)

In my short time since joining the smoking family nothing has cracked me up as much as the fatty motto:

"First you roll a fatty, then you smoke a fatty!"

I left off the last step...then you eat the fatty!


----------



## vaquero01 (Jan 11, 2013)

We call our group "Deja Moo BBQ.....where you find only the Hottest Grill on Grill Action"

You can always tell which guys understand by the smirks.


----------

